# any WOKING egg sharers........



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

im agg sharing at woking and im hoping to start jan 2nd 2007.  im having ivf with icsi, and would love to hear from any other egg sharers going to woking....


love tara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Tara i hope we can find ya some woking egg share buddies  

LOve Emxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

have you tried the woking nuffiled chat thread on the IVF board??

kj x


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

yeh ive been there and pop in from now and then but so far everyone is doing just ivf etc no eg sharers as yet.  

love tara


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi my name is shelly im doing egg sharing and icsi at manchester care,i am working at tescos and finding it hard!!!!! on day 14 of my down reg injections


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shelly

welcome honey

Why not join the ladies going thru egg share on the thread below

Click on the link

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.0

Wishing u lots of luck with ur treatment

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya i've joined the egg sharing program at the Lister hospital london and i work 25 hours a week thats 5 hours a day 5 days aweek so i think it's gonna be hard fitting all the hospital visits in, but i belive you don't have to tell your employer you are having IVf only that you have hospital appointments so your not gonna get in to trouble!!! as well as working i have a 10 year old daughter too so i have her to think about as well as work think i'm gonna be highley stressed when i start on my cycle Lister hospital said that i can ask for 2 weeks of whilst i have my treatmant so maybe thats what i'll do ..... maybe allyson


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

allybee17 said:


> hiya i've joined the egg sharing program at the Lister hospital london and i work 25 hours a week thats 5 hours a day 5 days aweek so i think it's gonna be hard fitting all the hospital visits in, but i belive you don't have to tell your employer you are having IVf only that you have hospital appointments so your not gonna get in to trouble!!! as well as working i have a 10 year old daughter too so i have her to think about as well as work think i'm gonna be highley stressed when i start on my cycle Lister hospital said that i can ask for 2 weeks of whilst i have my treatmant so maybe thats what i'll do ..... maybe allyson


hi allyson i have told my employer about me having ivf {i work 4 tesco' its like being back at school } my boss was really good about it there are things apparently they can do 4 u, im finding it hard b'cause im tired all the time with the down reg drugs hopefully i will be starting my other drugs shortly{just waiting for my recipient shes not ready for next step yet} im going to ask to be moved to a different department and cut my hrs,i didnt realize how hard on the body it all is, i think being honest and telling work is best as at least then the can try to understand what your going through!


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

just started the road of e/s just had fsh test waiting for the results 
e/s at care Sheffield


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello,

I am just starting the egg share in Woking also! I am in the beginning stages! Seeing a GP this coming week and then start the testing! I'm worried about the wait at Woking but I heard if your a egg sharer it goes faster??

If anyone in the same position would like to IM me please do

* email address removed by moderator


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

We do need a board just for the egg sharers in Woking!  THe other post has no egg donors!


----------

